
Files and sub-directories created when executing sp_execute_external_script - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2017/07/11/microsoft-sql-server-r-services---internals-vii/
======
nielsb
What are the files and sub-directories created when we execute
sp_execute_external_script.

